# Nuestro milenario Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo



## lazarus1907

Dentro de poco Dudu678 vendrá a poner una felicitación tan escueta y poco imaginativa como la mía, así que no me preocupo:

¡Felicidades por esos magníficos 1000 primeros mensajes!


----------



## Maruja14

Me voy a adelantar a Dudu:

Mil felicidades.

¡Toma ya!


----------



## Dudu678

Vaya, mil. Congratulaciones.

El Escueto.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pedro, me uno a las felicitaciones!!, siempre es un placer leerte, con tus justas explicaciones.
¡¡Y unos *besotes* y *abrazotes*, para complementar a los escuetos anteriores !!


----------



## heidita

¿Se habrá visto gente más sosa?  

¡No te preocupes, Pedro, ya estoy yo aquí! 

De momento el avatar, vaya sosería, ¡no tienes! Con esto estarás mejor.

Bueno, primero la caña, o un doble, ¿qué te gusta más?

Ya sabes lo de la fiesta...no acabes así, ¡por Dios!

Bueno, menos mal que ya tienes _de to_... 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Dudu678

¿La cruz invertida en la propuesta de avatar es deliberada?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Dentro de poco Dudu678 vendrá a poner una felicitación tan escueta y poco imaginativa como la mía, así que no me preocupo:
> 
> ¡Felicidades por esos magníficos 1000 primeros mensajes!


¡Gracias Lazarus! Para mí es un gran honor que me felicites.



Maruja14 said:


> Me voy a adelantar a Dudu:
> 
> Mil felicidades.
> 
> ¡Toma ya!


Maruja, eres para mí un ejemplo de rebosante actividad. Un abrazo muy fuerte y un saludo cariñoso para todos los que tú más quieres, especialmente tu ubérrima prole , ¡10 hijos no son moco de pavo!



Dudu678 said:


> Vaya, mil. Congratulaciones.
> 
> El Escueto.


Jejeje. Un placer dudu. Ya sabes el adagio: Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno. 



Rayines said:


> ¡¡Pedro, me uno a las felicitaciones!!, siempre es un placer leerte, con tus justas explicaciones.
> ¡¡Y unos *besotes* y *abrazotes*, para complementar a los escuetos anteriores !!


Inés, hace ya más de dos años que escribí mi primer mensaje en estos foros. Ya en aquel entonces eras toda una veterana que nos trataba a los recién llegados con cariño y amabilidad. Si tras los periodos de ausencia siempre he terminado regresando, ha sido gracias a que sabía que me estaba esperando gente como tú. Gracias.



heidita said:


> ¿Se habrá visto gente más sosa?
> 
> ¡No te preocupes, Pedro, ya estoy yo aquí!
> 
> De momento el avatar, vaya sosería, ¡no tienes! Con esto estarás mejor.
> 
> Bueno, primero la caña, o un doble, ¿qué te gusta más?
> 
> Ya sabes lo de la fiesta...no acabes así, ¡por Dios!
> 
> Bueno, menos mal que ya tienes _de to_...
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


¡Muchas gracias Heidita! Ya sabes que esos dobles se rulan por Madrí  cuando te pete . Si tú quieres ser mi Heidi yo seré tu Pedro siempre .



Dudu678 said:


> ¿La cruz invertida en la propuesta de avatar es deliberada?


Joder, qué mal rollo ... Es verdad. Espero que Heidi me excuse el no cambiar de avatar...


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Pedro  Qué gusto poder felicitar a un forero que ayuda con tanto gusto como aprende. Esperamos seguirte viendo por aquí 

ILT


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

I love translating said:


> Felicidades Pedro  Qué gusto poder felicitar a un forero que ayuda con tanto gusto como aprende. Esperamos seguirte viendo por aquí
> 
> ILT


Muchísimas gracias. Es todo un honor . Me encanta compartir y poder ayudar.

Un abrazote ILT.

Pedro.


----------



## elroy

Aunque no coincidimos mucho en los foros, valoro tus aportaciones y sobretodo tu incesante disposición a ayudar a los demás.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Te deseo muchas felicidades por todos tus valiosos aportes.  Me siento contenta al leer tus hilos porque tus respuestas son invariablemente muy buenas.  

¡Que disfrutes mucho todos los lindos mensajes que vas a recibir!!!

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¡ Si tú quieres ser mi Heidi yo seré tu Pedro siempre .


 
¡Vaya, qué dirá mi joya? 

Estoy desolada


----------



## krolaina

heidita said:


> ¿Se habrá visto gente más sosa?


 
¿El del perejil no ofrece rimas esta vez?  Hay que "cañearles" a ver si se sueltan! (Lazarus nos pilla un poco más lejos, pero todo se andará!)

Pedro, no he tenido el placer de coincidir contigo (sí de leerte en numerosas ocasiones) y por éso me cuelo por aquí para desearte un muy feliz posti.

Un abrazo.

Carol


----------



## Dudu678

Anda, kloraila, deja el perejil tranquilo . Y deja el tema viril también, que podemos armarla.

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo, te voy a llamar Pepeceme salvo que me digas lo contrario. Vale, ahí voy:

Pepeceme, menos mal que estás de acuerdo conmigo en lo del avatar. Heidita insiste en que estoy enfermo y tal elemento no existe en su propuesta.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jejejeje. Muchas gracias a todos. También a elroy, Soledad Medina y Carol. Me hace mucha ilusión que os acordéis de mí. Dudu, sí que estás enfermo , pero tienes toda la razón con lo del avatar... es tope satánico. Por cierto, que no tengo ni idea de cómo lo ha encontrado Heidita.... Ha debido de costarle un buen rato encontrar algo tan raro ... Mujer, no tenías que haberte molestado .

En serio, gracias a todos... Aunque aún me falta gente... si conseguimos reclutar a Ivy para la causa seguro que este hilo de felicitación se convierte en el más visitado de la historia de WR . Ahora me lo traigo de la oreja...


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Jejejeje. Muchas gracias a todos. También a elroy, Soledad Medina y Carol. Me hace mucha ilusión que os acordéis de mí. Dudu, sí que estás enfermo , pero tienes toda la razón con lo del avatar... es tope satánico. Por cierto, que no tengo ni idea de cómo lo ha encontrado Heidita.... Ha debido de costarle un buen rato encontrar algo tan raro ... Mujer, no tenías que haberte molestado .
> 
> En serio, gracias a todos... Aunque aún me falta gente... si conseguimos reclutar a Ivy para la causa seguro que este hilo de felicitación se convierte en el más visitado de la historia de WR . Ahora me lo traigo de la oreja...


 
Pedro siempre tengo respeto por los foristas, si argumento con pasión no es por terquedad sino por la búsqueda incesante de la verdad. siempre has sido un elegante contendor y respeto tus contribuciones así como la de los demás compañeros. Es una lástima que no tengamos voz y la imagen mia cambiaría mucho para lagunos que me juzgan mal. Soy muy alegre, gozón y no guardo rencor para nada, mi alma nada libremente , por el mar tranquilo de mi mente con pasión, sin terquedad, pero con un gran amor por mis convicciones y un gran respeto por los demás.
Te felicito por el número grande de tus contribuciones. Muchas gracias por tu invitación y un abrazo fraterno a todos sin distinción.

Felicidades
Ivy29


----------



## BETOREYES

Señor Calvo, déjeme decirle que es usted una de las cabezas más brillantes del WR, y que es todo un honor poder felicitarlo.

Con todo cariño
Beto.


----------



## Honeypum

Pedrinho, ¡¡qué mayor que estás ya!!

Muchas felicidades por estos 1000 mensajes.

Siempre es un gustazo leerte.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Maju

Muchas felicidades Pedro! Aunque no he tenido el gusto de cruzarme con vos en el foro, leyendo los comentarios de los demás veo que tus contribuciones son muy valiosas e interesantes para todos. Me considero novata todavía por aquí, y está bueno tener modelos como vos. Me gusta mucho ver que varios de ustedes ya se han hecho buenos amigos, creo que ese es uno de los aspectos más positivos de este foro.
Un abrazo para todos y en especial para Pedro,
M.J.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Pedro siempre tengo respeto por los foristas, si argumento con pasión no es por terquedad sino por la búsqueda incesante de la verdad. siempre has sido un elegante contendor y respeto tus contribuciones así como la de los demás compañeros. Es una lástima que no tengamos voz y la imagen mia cambiaría mucho para lagunos que me juzgan mal. Soy muy alegre, gozón y no guardo rencor para nada, mi alma nada libremente , por el mar tranquilo de mi mente con pasión, sin terquedad, pero con un gran amor por mis convicciones y un gran respeto por los demás.
> Te felicito por el número grande de tus contribuciones. Muchas gracias por tu invitación y un abrazo fraterno a todos sin distinción.
> 
> Felicidades
> Ivy29


Ése es mi Ivy, uno de los pesos más pesados del foro. En serio Ivy, porfiador entre porfiadores, te agradezco enormemente que nos obligues a profundizar en los temas. También quiero pedirte perdón por mi socarronería, que siempre empleo con cariño. Admiro tu saber estar, pues es difícil verte perder los papeles aun cuando todos los perdamos contigo. 

Ya solo te queda, para ser perfecto, darnos la razón de vez en cuando, aunque no la tengamos . 

Paz Ivy.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

BETOREYES said:


> Señor Calvo, déjeme decirle que es usted una de las cabezas más brillantes del WR, y que es todo un honor poder felicitarlo.
> 
> Con todo cariño
> Beto.


Exagera usted, exagera... Es para mí un lujo compartir mi tiempo con personas tan preclaras como vosotros. Gracias Betoreyes.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> Pedrinho, ¡¡qué mayor que estás ya!!
> 
> Muchas felicidades por estos 1000 mensajes.
> 
> Siempre es un gustazo leerte.
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena!


Somos de la misma quinta, nos vamos haciendo viejos...  Por suerte, siempre podemos de vez en cuando regalarnos con un poquito de ti.

Un abrazote.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Maju said:


> Muchas felicidades Pedro! Aunque no he tenido el gusto de cruzarme con vos en el foro, leyendo los comentarios de los demás veo que tus contribuciones son muy valiosas e interesantes para todos. Me considero novata todavía por aquí, y está bueno tener modelos como vos. Me gusta mucho ver que varios de ustedes ya se han hecho buenos amigos, creo que ese es uno de los aspectos más positivos de este foro.
> Un abrazo para todos y en especial para Pedro,
> M.J.


Gracias Maju. Ya tienes aquí también a un amigo .
Pedro.


----------



## Eugin

Peter Paul!!! ¡Felicidades!!

Te había perdido la fé pero, ¡aquí estás!! ¡Estrenando tu primer millar!!! ¡Muy bien hecho, compadre!!!   Ahora, a descansar un poquito, festejar y a seguir contribuyendo con la alegria y calidez que sólo tu conoces. 

Dicho sea de paso, ¡me gusta que uses el avatar que te regalé para tu cumpleaños, el día de San Pablo y San Pedro!! Muy buena elección, je!  

Saludetes,
Eugin


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque apenas si nos vemos a la vuelta de esos pasillos y vestíbulos, no quiero dejar pasar esta oportunidad para saludar a un gran forero.

¡Enhorabuena, *Pedro*, por estos primeros mil aciertos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Eugin said:


> Peter Paul!!! ¡Felicidades!!
> 
> Te había perdido la fé pero, ¡aquí estás!! ¡Estrenando tu primer millar!!! ¡Muy bien hecho, compadre!!!   Ahora, a descansar un poquito, festejar y a seguir contribuyendo con la alegria y calidez que sólo tu conoces.
> 
> Dicho sea de paso, ¡me gusta que uses el avatar que te regalé para tu cumpleaños, el día de San Pablo y San Pedro!! Muy buena elección, je!
> 
> Saludetes,
> Eugin


Ya ves, es que soy un sentimental... ¡No pierdas nunca la fe! "Lento pero seguro" es mi lema .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Víctor Pérez said:


> Aunque apenas si nos vemos a la vuelta de esos pasillos y vestíbulos, no quiero dejar pasar esta oportunidad para saludar a un gran forero.
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena, *Pedro*, por estos primeros mil aciertos!


¡Gracias!:
Parafraseando al genial G. Marx:

Desde que me di de alta en los foros he disfrutado como un enano,    especialmente en los periodos de descanso.

XD.


----------

